

The Startup Story of Carbonmade - maxstoller
http://carsonified.com/blog/business/the-startup-story-of-carbonmade/

======
proee
It says they have around 200k members. I wonder how many are paid members?

1% of 200k is 2k, times $12 = $24k/month.

I would suspect 1% is low. Probably closer to 5%.

So ~ $100k/month and growing...

------
kevinholesh
There's few entrepreneurs I look up to as much as Spencer Fry. Well written
story of Carbonmade's story.

------
chrismunns
read this! then follow their lead.

